# Broken Toy



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So my daughter loves toy animals, and has lately been infatuated with horses. Naturally she became distraught when she stepped on one of them and broke his leg. Unfortunately, my daughter is 3 1/2 years old and doesnt know where she put the broken half of his leg. And since I am an amazing craftsman, I made him a new _better_ leg out of a finishing nail, a spent .22 casing, and some lead solder.

If any of you have maimed animals, please PM me so that I can fix them for you. I may become a veterinarian after this epic accomplishment.

You can compliment my awesomeness if you want :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

the cat probably has the leg.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

It's a horse for a pirate.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I pray your child never breaks a leg or arm. :shock:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That was indead an epic accomplishment. I also suggest you find that devil cat's stash and see if he has it.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Did you consider using a loaded round? That way he could have a sweet rocket-propelled jumping feature  A great creation indeed Bax!


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

This isn't going to turn into a one eyed three leged thread is it? lol


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

i thought that when a horse breaks a leg you have to go shoot it?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

bossloader said:


> i thought that when a horse breaks a leg you have to go shoot it?


This just must be what it looks like after being shot.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I tried to talk my daughter into putting an eye patch on the horse, but she wasnt too keen on that idea


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bossloader said:


> i thought that when a horse breaks a leg you have to go shoot it?


That is what Larry the Cable Guy said, but he was a little confused because then he just had to have the neck worked on too. :mrgreen:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Great job! But I don't think the horse will ever walk again, at least not without a limp.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Bax wrote:I tried to talk my daughter into putting an eye patch on the horse, but she wasnt too keen on that idea


Yeah and if it is a gelding you could rename it Lucky


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is more on a story that Bax might of been involved in.

http://www.9news.com/news/sidetracks/25 ... hetic-legs


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> Here is more on a story that Bax might of been involved in.
> 
> http://www.9news.com/news/sidetracks/25 ... hetic-legs


This guy refused my help. He said a piece of rebar, a beer can, and a bunch of lead didnt make a proper prosthetic. :roll:

His loss! :mrgreen:


----------

